# Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. März 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

					Dieses Angebot gilt nur am 4. März: Holen Sie sich die digitale Ausgabe der aktuellen PC Games Hardware 04/15 mit 52 Grafikkarten im Test und weiteren Highlights für nur 99 Cent auf Ihr Smartphone, Tablet oder Ihren PC! Ab sofort plattformübergreifend verfügbar für iOS, Android, Kindle Fire oder im Browser.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*


----------



## spr3adlink (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Da sagt man nicht nein


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ich hoffe jetzt auch mal, dass niemand das Meckern anfängt.


----------



## Haldemar (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Dann habe ich zumindest was ordentliches zu Lesen, während ich im Wartezimmer des Zahnarztes sitze.

Danke für dieses Angebot


----------



## SEK-Medic (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

99Cent? mmh...schon teuer. Wer den Witz entdeckt, darf ihn behalten


----------



## Snixx (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Danke fürs Angebot, werde aber heute mir die Print Ausgabe kaufen. Irgendwie vermisse ich die Werbeseiten wie damals wo es für jeden Händler eine Seite gab mit allen möglichen Artikeln und deren Preise  Überlege gerade wie der Händler hiess der immer ne komplett gelbe seite hatte mit schwarzer Schrift, aber 15 Jahre her  -.-


----------



## DerMega (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Das dürfte Mix-Computer gewesen sein, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Werde dann morgen auhc mal digital zuschlagen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Snixx schrieb:


> Danke fürs Angebot, werde aber heute mir die Print Ausgabe kaufen. Irgendwie vermisse ich die Werbeseiten wie damals wo es für jeden Händler eine Seite gab mit allen möglichen Artikeln und deren Preise  Überlege gerade wie der Händler hiess der immer ne komplett gelbe seite hatte mit schwarzer Schrift, aber 15 Jahre her  -.-



Die Version zum Anfassen gibt's aber erst morgen am Kiosk, beachte das. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Was? 99 Cent für einen Datenstrom, das ist der reinste Wucher und wo ist das Game? 
Ne passt schon, werde aber beim Heft bleiben da es auch ohne Strom funktioniert


----------



## REv0X (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt auch mal, dass niemand das Meckern anfängt.



Fast einen Euro? 
Zu teuer!!!!1einself

Wo muss ich meine Adresse angeben damit mir die Heft DVD zugeschickt wird?


----------



## criss vaughn (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Klasse Aktion PCGH 

Aber ich bin von Natur aus ein Print-Nostalgiker


----------



## keinnick (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ist zwar ziemlich überteuert aber ich werde mein letztes Geld zusammenkratzen. 

Nein im Ernst: Super Aktion!  Wird morgen gleich gekauft. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bezahlen kann? (ich hab noch keinen Account, den erstelle ich dann heute Abend zu Hause)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Klasse Aktion PCGH
> 
> Aber ich bin von Natur aus ein Print-Nostalgiker



Das ist auch gut so. 

Hier geht es darum, Leute, die Frischluft- aka Kiosk-Aversionen haben, auch mal eine Alternative zu bieten. Das wird auch wirklich eine einmalige Sache.



keinnick schrieb:


> Ist zwar ziemlich überteuert aber ich werde mein letztes Geld zusammenkratzen.
> 
> Nein im Ernst: Super Aktion!  Wird morgen gleich gekauft. Kann mir jemand sagen wie man bezahlen kann? (ich hab noch keinen Account, den erstelle ich dann heute Abend zu Hause)



Man zahlt in der Webversion per Paypal. Dürfte das geläufigste Zahlungsmittel sein.


----------



## Tiz92 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ich werde es mal versuchen sie online zu lesen. Da ich aus Italien bin und sie vor 3 Jahren abbonieren wollte, aber es nicht gang, und mich auch niemand beachtet hatte wäre das ne Möglichkeit. Vielleicht gefällt es mir sie vom PC oder meinem S3 zu lesen so gut dass ich sie abboniere für nen Jahr. Mal schauen.


----------



## Bevier (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Klasse Aktion aber da die PCGH mittlerweile das einzige Magazin ist, das mich wirklich noch jeden Monat in den netten, kleinen Zeitschriftenladen zieht (Abos sind böse ^^ ), werde ich wohl verzichten und wie gewohnt zur Printausgabe greifen. Schließlich muss man die kleinen, örtlichen Händler auch unterstützen (immerhin greif ich dann doch noch oft genug im Vorbeigehen bei anderen Zeitungen zu)...

Dabei könnte ich sogar auf die DVD verzichten, beziehe ich die selben Spiele schließlich schon immer einen Monat früher über mein PCG-Abo ^^


----------



## firestorm (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Super,werde ich dann mal gleich ausprobieren,da ich morgen nicht zum Kiosk kann,weil ich zwei Tage die Fensterbauer  zu Hause habe.
Printversion wird natürlich am Freitag direkt gekauft.


----------



## Snixx (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Version zum Anfassen gibt's aber erst morgen am Kiosk, beachte das.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Danke fürs zerstören meiner Vorfreude ... wieder ein Grund mehr fürs Abo -.- 
Frage, wenn ich die Tage das Abo abschließe, erhalte ich dann Heft 04/15 oder erst Heft 05/15?

Danke


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Snixx schrieb:


> Danke fürs zerstören meiner Vorfreude ... wieder ein Grund mehr fürs Abo -.-
> Frage, wenn ich die Tage das Abo abschließe, erhalte ich dann Heft 04/15 oder erst Heft 05/15?
> 
> Danke



Im Abo wohl erst die 05/2015.


----------



## _blue (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt auch mal, dass niemand das Meckern anfängt.



Also etwas habe ich ja doch zu meckern, da ich die Ausgabe bereits gestern zum vollen Preis gekauft habe, diese wohl aber kurz danach wieder aus dem Shop verschwunden ist, ich sie daher jetzt nicht auf meinem Tablet lesen kann (habe sie auf dem Smartphone gekauft) und sie morgen für etwa ein Viertel des Preises, den ich gestern bezahlt habe lesen könnte... 

Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion gut um auch andere mal zu ermutigen die Digitale Ausgabe zu testen. Mir zumindest kommt die digitale Version sehr entgegen, denn auch wenn sie sich nicht so "schön" lesen lässt wie die Printausgabe, lässt sie sich doch wesentlich besser archivieren. Ich habe im letzten Monat erstmalig das digitale Magazin getestet und alles in allem gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



_blue schrieb:


> Also etwas habe ich ja doch zu meckern, da ich die Ausgabe bereits gestern zum vollen Preis gekauft habe, diese wohl aber kurz danach wieder aus dem Shop verschwunden ist, ich sie daher jetzt nicht auf meinem Tablet lesen kann (habe sie auf dem Smartphone gekauft) und sie morgen für etwa ein Viertel des Preises, den ich gestern bezahlt habe lesen könnte...
> 
> Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion gut um auch andere mal zu ermutigen die Digitale Ausgabe zu testen. Mir zumindest kommt die digitale Version sehr entgegen, denn auch wenn sie sich nicht so "schön" lesen lässt wie die Printausgabe, lässt sie sich doch wesentlich besser archivieren. Ich habe im letzten Monat erstmalig das digitale Magazin getestet und alles in allem gefällt es mir sehr gut.



Dann gehörst Du LEIDER zu den wenigen, die in der kurzen Zeit, wo die 04 fälschlicherweise live war, das Ding gekauft haben. Das tut mir sehr leid. Vielleicht können wir Dir da an anderer Stelle was Gutes tun?


----------



## _blue (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Dann gehörst Du LEIDER zu den wenigen, die in der kurzen Zeit, wo die 04 fälschlicherweise live war, das Ding gekauft haben. Das tut mir sehr leid. Vielleicht können wir Dir da an anderer Stelle was Gutes tun?



Alles gut, aber danke für das Angebot.  Am Ende werden mich die 3€ "mehr" auch nicht arm machen und letztlich wäre mir die Ausgabe ja auch ohne das Angebot den vollen Preis wert gewesen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



_blue schrieb:


> Alles gut, aber danke für das Angebot.  Am Ende werden mich die 3€ "mehr" auch nicht arm machen und letztlich wäre mir die Ausgabe ja auch ohne das Angebot den vollen Preis wert gewesen.



Klasse Einstellung!


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Wäre toll, wenn ihr für eure Abo Nutzer solch ein dauerhaftes Angebot geben könntet. 

Das Print Magazin habe ich bereits schon neben mir liegen. ^^


----------



## Bandicoot (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Hol mir die Print morgen früh nach der Schicht, da kann ich dann schön Frühstücken und lesen. Trotzdem tolles Angebot


----------



## GxGamer (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Hab mir ein Lesezeichen gesetzt, man kann im Browser nur per Paypal zahlen?


----------



## Rayken (3. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Was ich bei den Digital Editionen nicht verstehe ist der gleiche Preis gegenüber der Physischen Version
Ich meine alleine durch den Druck und den Vertrieb entstehen doch mehr Kosten, die man durch eine Digitale Version nicht hat.

Diese eingesparten Kosten könnte man doch an den Kunden weitergeben, auch wenns nur 50 cent bis 1 € billiger ist.
Ganz ehrlich bei der Preisgestaltung greife ich als Kunde lieber zur Print Version!


----------



## Herbststurm (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

So sehr ich mich auch für Technik begeistere, auf EBooks & Co. stehe ich irgendwie gar nicht, ich hab meinen Lesestoff immer noch lieber auf dem guten alten Papier 

Somit hole ich mir morgen im Laden die Print Ausgabe.


----------



## MadManniMan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Bei dem 99-Ct.-Angebot konnte ich wahrlich nicht verzichten - aber der Web-Viewer ist ja nun wirklich furchtbar, da sind jahrealte E-Paper-Dingens wesentlich angenehmer zu bedienen.

Das Laden dauert furchtbar lange, die Rasterung ist zu grob (man kann manche Diagramme kaum erkennen - warum eigentlich kein Postscript?) und die Navigation fühlt sich zumindest mit der Maus beschissen an, argh.

Aber hey, dafür überall verfügbar *seufz*


----------



## Straycatsfan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Rein aus Interesse mal die App geladen (Android) per Google Play bezahlt, hab trotzdem nur ne Leseprobe.

Email von Google (Kaufbestätigung) ist da.

Ob in der App eingeloggt oder nicht, das Ende der Leseprobe ist erreicht.

Gegenprobe: Ausgabe kaufen: Fehler, item already owned.

Ja und warum kann ich sie nicht lesen in der App? 

Danke


----------



## EX-Buzz (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Danke für das Angebot, da muss man einfach mal Zuschlagen. Läuft auf IPhone und iPad 1A, saubere Darstellung, alles lesbar..... könnte man sich dran gewöhnen.


----------



## rhalin (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Danke für das Angebot, gekauft. 
Ist gut zu lesen auf dem 10er Tablet, Navigation passt auch


----------



## majinvegeta20 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Hab's auch gekauft und grad entdeckt, das Abonnenten sowieso bloß immer 1 € bezahlen. 
Peeeeeerfekt.


----------



## Gigaschatten (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

wie kann man die Zeitschrift im Web-Viewer auf den PC speichern?


----------



## Kreisverkehr (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Och, die Aktion unterstütze ich mal. Beim normalen Anmeldung (Monatshefte) und kein Abo, taucht es nicht auf, musste es anders machen. Ging aber.

Egal, gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit, das als .pdf zu erhalten oder muss ich das wirklich im Browser lesen? Vollbild ist da bei mir leider nicht das volle Bild..

e:/ Und die Ladezeiten beim Blättern sind suboptimal.


----------



## Brunftzeit (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Servus.

Nur mal so nebenbei: Gibts irgendwann auch mal eine App fürs Windows Phone?

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Dolomedes (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

So jetzt wird gemEckert !

1. Warum brauch ich für Pc games und Pcgames hardware 2 app´s unglaublich und dann noch n ganzer € unverschämtheit

Und im Ernst  super aktion, gleich mal gekauft, wobei ich pront immer noch bevorzuge ist einfach badezimmer Kompatibler...


----------



## D4rkResistance (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Das Speichern als .pdf würde mich auch sehr interessieren. Habe echt keinen Nerv die Zeitschrift im Browser zu lesen. Gibt es da irgendeine Möglichkeit? Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht mit illegaler Verbreitung und DRM. Jeder wäre in der Lage das Print-Magazin ebenso einzuscannen und zu verbreiten. Auch wenn ich mich nicht dazu zähle. Ich würde das digitale Magazin nur gerne genauso lokal zuhause nutzen können, wie das Print-Magazin. Ein "Drucken"-Button wäre ja schon mal angemessen. Dann kann ich das ganze Heft oder bestimmte Seiten, die mich interessieren, einfach ausdrucken. Da es, von dem heutigen Angebot mal abgesehen, sonst genauso viel kostet, wie die Print-Ausgabe, möchte ich diese auch in dem selben vollen Umfang nutzen können. 

Ansonsten: Danke für das Angebot. Hab ich'n bissl Geld gespart.


----------



## Wortakrobat (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

99 Cent? - kurzentschlossen gekauft im App Store.... Liest sich wunderbar auf dem ipad mini....

Tolle Aktion - auch wenn es nur einmalig ist. Muss aber ebenfalls sagen das mir die digitale Version nicht dasselbe wert ist wie die Print... 

In diesem Sinne Dankeschön.


----------



## violinista7000 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ist das Angebot nur für DE? In der CH gibt es sie nicht, wir haben den normalen Preis.

Edit: der normale Preis ist im Computec Kiosk, in der reine PCGH App ist doch für 1 CHF zu kaufen. Könnt ihr den Preis im Computec Kiosk freischalten?


----------



## iGameKudan (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Kann man den Kram auch im Browser offline lesen? Die einzigste Plattform auf der ich gucken würde wäre Windows... Aufm Laptop.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Hm, dazu habe ich mal eine Frage:

Ich habe heute früh mal direkt zugeschlagen, aber ist es jetzt nun möglich,
dass ich mir dass nachher am Rechner anschauen kann?
(Gekauft habe ich mit meinem Smartphone)


----------



## Malkolm (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Öhm mal eine Frage: Wieso sind auf dem Beleg 24% Steuer ausgewiesen und nicht 19%?

Bzw. anders gefragt: Wenn der Warenwert 80ct beträgt, wieso werden mir 99ct abgebucht und nicht 95ct?

Bekomme ich die 4ct irgendwie wieder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schasa (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

@PCGH: Wie läuft die Aktion so?

PC Games Hardware. Einmalige Digitale Ausgabe nur am 04.03


----------



## Julian1303 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Also ich bleibe beim Heft. Habs seit Jahren und es gefällt mir. Zumal es ja zu 99% immer am Samstag vor dem sogenannten Mittwochskioskstart da ist. Von daher super, selbst wenn ich die Inhalte der DVD´s nicht immer brauchen kann, nice to have.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Schasa schrieb:


> @PCGH: Wie läuft die Aktion so?
> 
> [Nur heute!] PC Games Hardware 04/15 Digitalausgabe 0,99â‚¬ - Deals



Ja, läuft  Aber ich würde Kasperspky nehmen.


----------



## Locuza (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Da ich selber ungern Papierstapel sammle, bin ich an digitalen Heften eher interessiert und habe deshalb bei diesem Testangebot zugeschlagen. 

Der Web-Viewer im Browser ist eine einzige Katastrophe was den Komfort angeht. 
In der Standardansicht kann ich nichts lesen, also muss ich die Zoom-Lupe verwenden, tue ich das kann ich allerdings nicht zur nächsten Seite blättern, muss also abermals auf die Zoom-Lupe klicken, was noch eine Vergrößerung zur Folge hat und dann wieder, damit ich weiter  blättern kann, dann gleich nochmal damit ich es wieder lesen kann. 
Eine kleine Linderung ist ständig die Seitenansicht geöffnet zu haben und dann selber auf die nächste Seite zu klicken. 
So oder so muss ich aber immer auf dem Heft meine Ansicht hin und her bewegen. 
Ein reiner Irrsinn der mich nach 7 Seiten Überflug zum Abbruch gezwungen hat. 

Eine feste Zoom-Stufe, Scrollfähigkeit / Pfeiltasten zur nächsten Seite und ich wäre zufrieden. 
Aber so geht das nicht.


----------



## GxGamer (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Probiere es gerade in der Android App aus.... Auf meinem 5" Smartphone nicht mein Ding. Für meinen Geschmack kann ich nicht weit genug hereinzoomen, die Schrift ist mir zu klein und unscharf. Man kann zwar auf die Texte klicken und sie einzeln lesen, aber so geht mir iwie die Atmosphäre des "Hefts" flöten. Was kostet ein Heft in der App regulär? 2€ oder 3€? Dann bleib ich lieber beim gedruckten.


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass ich die neueste Ausgabe heute nicht bei meinem Zeitschrifthändler vor Ort antreffen konnte.
Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt, dass die Ausgabe nicht geliefert wurde und er daher nichts anbieten kann.

Computec vor der Pleite?


----------



## traeumerr80 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Wo finde ich den Kaspersky Code?


----------



## drstoecker (4. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass ich die neueste Ausgabe heute nicht bei meinem Zeitschrifthändler vor Ort antreffen konnte.
> Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt, dass die Ausgabe nicht geliefert wurde und er daher nichts anbieten kann.
> 
> Computec vor der Pleite?




mach es doch im abo und du erhälst das heft den samstag vor der Veröffentlichung im Handel.


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



GxGamer schrieb:


> Probiere es gerade in der Android App aus.... Auf meinem 5" Smartphone nicht mein Ding. Für meinen Geschmack kann ich nicht weit genug hereinzoomen, die Schrift ist mir zu klein und unscharf. Man kann zwar auf die Texte klicken und sie einzeln lesen, aber so geht mir iwie die Atmosphäre des "Hefts" flöten. Was kostet ein Heft in der App regulär? 2€ oder 3€? Dann bleib ich lieber beim gedruckten.



5 Zoll, zwei Finger auseinander, zoomt stufenlos, Du musst da was falsch machen, ich fand das Angebot zum Testen....keine Print Ausgabe, aber für mobil...top.


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



traeumerr80 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich den Kaspersky Code?



99cent, erster Beitrag und dann nach der Volllversion vom  Kasper schreien? Sorry, Schnorrer, fail.....


----------



## XyZaaH (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ich bleib beim Heft


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja erschreckend, dass ich die neueste Ausgabe heute nicht bei meinem Zeitschrifthändler vor Ort antreffen konnte.
> Auf Nachfrage wurde mir erklärt, dass die Ausgabe nicht geliefert wurde und er daher nichts anbieten kann.
> 
> Computec vor der Pleite?



Schickst Du mir bitte, welcher Händler das war?


----------



## MotDaD (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ich musste/konnte dank dieser Test-Ausgabe für 99cent leider auch feststellen, dass die digitale Version in dieser Form leider nicht so toll ist. Auf Geräten die kleiner als 10 Zoll sind ist die Schrift, wenn man nicht in den Text zoomt, einfach zu klein. Doch wenn man daraufhin in den Text reinzoomt, wird die ganze Schrift einfach total unscharf, sodass längeres Lesen einfach unmöglich wird (sowohl auf Kindle Fire HD 7, als auch auf nem Asus HD7 mit Android). 

Sehr schade, denn da ich momentan viel unterwegs bin und somit Probleme habe, immer an meinen Briefkasten samt Abo-Print-Ausgabe zu kommen, wollte ich eigentlich das Digitalpaket dazubuchen, damit ich dann immer wenigstens das digitale Heft am Erscheinungstag habe. Solange jedoch die Schrift auf Endgeräten unter 10Zoll entweder zu klein, oder nach dem zoomen zu unscharf ist, kommt das leider nicht in Frage. Dies ist doppelt schade, da z.b. die digitalen Ausgaben des Heft-Archives als normale PDF super auf den 7Zoll-Geräten zu lesen sind, aber da wird es bei aktuellen Ausgaben wohl leider das Problem mit dem Kopierschutz geben, wenn man die als PDF downloaden könnte - dennoch ärgerlich.

Trotzdem ein tolles Angebot, es hat mich davor bewahrt, dass Digital-Abo Ende dieser Woche zuzubuchen


----------



## Alex555 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Danke erstmal pcgh für die tolle Aktion.
Ich habe auch zugeschlagen gestern, und mir die Ausgabe für IOS geholt. 
Insgesamt macht die digitale Ausgabe keinen schlechten Eindruck, jedoch werde ich beim Print Medium bleiben. 
Die Schrift ist auf meinem 5S selbst mit max Zoom so klein, dass mir nach kurzer Zeit echt die Augen weh tun. (der Zoom in die eigenen Texte ist eine gelungene Option, ich würde mir so eine Option noch für eure Benchmarks wünschen)
Womit ihr die App noch verbessern könntet: oben rechts und links eine kleine Pfeiltaste einbauen (zum jeweils 1 Seite nach vorne und nach hinten blättern). Zudem popen bei den Grafikkarten Tests so Bild Symbole auf, mit denen man dann die Grafikkarten im Großformat anschauen kann. So etwas wäre für eure benchmarks super! (eigentlich sogar besser/wichtiger als ein Grafikkartenbild) . 
Insgesamt eine gute Alternative, für alle die die sich das ganze auf größeren Geräten (z.B. Tablet) immer mobil bei sich haben wollen. Ich bevorzuge das Heft und zahle auch gerne 2-3 € mehr


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Also ich konnte es selbst auf 5 Zoll mit Doppelklick quasi auf max Zoom gut lesen, hab allerdings auch jeden Monat frische Silikon Hydrogel Linsen drin. .))

Bin mir sicher man kann die App noch im Zoom prozentual um paar Punkte optimieren, dann ist es aber doch gelungen.

Man arbeitet ja nicht 24/7 damit, für zwischendurch mal doch ok.


----------



## traeumerr80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



Straycatsfan schrieb:


> 99cent, erster Beitrag und dann nach der Volllversion vom  Kasper schreien? Sorry, Schnorrer, fail.....



weil ich zum ersten Mal poste? geil - genau deswegen hab ich in diesen Kindergarten noch nie geschrieben. (Erste Ausgabe 99 oder 2000/2000 - 2011 Abo, nun nur noch ab und an)


----------



## Straycatsfan (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Nur noch ab und an, wenn es was abzustauben gibt? Ja und wenn die Beute mager ausfällt machst  Dir sogar die Mühe für nen Account hier?

Ja, das ist Kindergarten.

Unter uns...wenn Du zusätzlich zu den 99 Cent der E Ausgabe noch das Heft erwirbst haste Kaspersky und immer noch was gespart gegenüber dem Strassenpreis des AV. ) Kleines Einmaleins. .p


----------



## traeumerr80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*

Ok ok, schön mal ruhig. 
mich hatte eigentlich nur interessiert ob solche Code s dabei sind. In der Regel ist der e Print vollpreis (oder 1€ günstiger). Kaspersky interessiert mich kein bisschen. Meinen Pc nutz ich nur zum zocken. Alles andere mach ich mit ne Mac.  

so nun darfst Du brav ins Bett


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. März 2015)

*AW: Nur am 4.3.: PC Games Hardware 04/15 in der Digitalausgabe einmalig für 99 Cent*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt auch mal, dass niemand das Meckern anfängt.



Für 1.-€ hätte ich es auch genommen


----------

